# Speaker Delay



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

When i have my surround sound on with the tv (Sky) 1stly it echos. and 2ndly there is a slight delay in the speach as if the surround sound is slower than the speach on the tv. Any body got any suggestions


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Many receivers include an "audio delay" setting.

The delay will vary from channel to channel when using a cable box. it's determined by the amount of time spent compressing the video and how well the cable company and/or its channel providers match the audio and video timing. Most do a very poor job of it.

Devices fully compliant with HDMI v1.3a can automatically delay the audio to match the video. Not all of them actually do that, however.


----------

